# Taming older Rabbits



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well ive had my rabbit 4 years and regrettably he has not been handled as much as he should be after going on holiday and visiting Becky falls and seeing how tame there rabbits where it makes me really think, i want to try and tame my rabbit but i think hes too old :s and also if he could be tamed is there any tips ?

I am extremely annoyed with myself for doing this and apologize to anyone who would be angry at this, but im trying to put it right now so help would be grateful.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> Well ive had my rabbit 4 years and regrettably he has not been handled as much as he should be after going on holiday and visiting Becky falls and seeing how tame there rabbits where it makes me really think, i want to try and tame my rabbit but i think hes too old :s and also if he could be tamed is there any tips ?
> 
> I am extremely annoyed with myself for doing this and apologize to anyone who would be angry at this, but im trying to put it right now so help would be grateful.


does he bite when you stroke him? or just when picked up? most buns dont like being picked up anyway.
is he castrated? if not this will help reduce his hormones.

constant trying to stroke him while feeding him his fave treat will help


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

frags said:


> does he bite when you stroke him? or just when picked up? most buns dont like being picked up anyway.
> is he castrated? if not this will help reduce his hormones.
> 
> constant trying to stroke him while feeding him his fave treat will help


He doesent bite just runs away, we let him have use of the whole garden all day and when you go to stroke him or even near him he runs away, hes not castrated becuase he doesent have a mate and i would think that this would be pointless, He does look bored when hes in his run though any ideas on making him more happy any good toys from around the house?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

castration and a friend would make him happy.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this will involve a lot of time at least 2 sessions a day i would suggest start with the basic treat feeding taming use a clicker if u want, once hes comfortable with that and u sitting near him he should start to pay u more attention. rabbits arnt fans of being picked up so try not to associate the nice treat feeding and petting guy with the one who picks him up. Castration should make a different as they can be very territorial and the garden is his territory, a friend isnt that much extra work and will keep him busy, a rescue is bound to have one of similar age and they will help u bond the 2. It might also be worth bringing him into the house if u can do this

hope this helps


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> this will involve a lot of time at least 2 sessions a day i would suggest start with the basic treat feeding taming use a clicker if u want, once hes comfortable with that and u sitting near him he should start to pay u more attention. rabbits arnt fans of being picked up so try not to associate the nice treat feeding and petting guy with the one who picks him up. Castration should make a different as they can be very territorial and the garden is his territory, a friend isnt that much extra work and will keep him busy, a rescue is bound to have one of similar age and they will help u bond the 2. It might also be worth bringing him into the house if u can do this
> 
> hope this helps


he comes in every night because we live on a comman which means theres always foxes about at night


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well my buns are very tame but still run away from me in the garden lol

id say just build him up and eventually he will be fine, try the fave food and stroking.

deff think about castration and a friend for him


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Castration tends to calm rabbits down a lot. Grab a good book and some treats and sit in the garden with him. Just ignore him till he comes to investigate you and offer a treat when he is close to you. In time he'll associate you with something good and you might even find he'll start trying to get your attention by pulling the book away. Once he's happy to sit next to you whilst you read try petting his head and slowly increase to the rest of his body, if he starts to run when you progress to his body go back to just his head.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> he comes in every night because we live on a comman which means theres always foxes about at night


How do you bring him in each night? Do you catch him for that or does he come in of his own accord?

Mine are both very tame but still give a good chase when I catch them to bring them in the house. My tactic is to apprach them slowly and then put my hand on their ears so their ears lie flat against their body (if that makes sense?) they tend to sit still then I stroke them gently for a bit then pick them up. Its weird but as soon as my hand is on their ears they stop dead-not sure if this works on all rabbits but might be worth giving it a try


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

All my rabbits are the same, they have free range of the garden all day and will come up to me for treats throughout the day but as soon as they see it getting dark and the food bag come out they won't go near me and give a good chase. Its almost like they've smelt freedom and don't want to go back.


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> How do you bring him in each night? Do you catch him for that or does he come in of his own accord?
> 
> Mine are both very tame but still give a good chase when I catch them to bring them in the house. My tactic is to apprach them slowly and then put my hand on their ears so their ears lie flat against their body (if that makes sense?) they tend to sit still then I stroke them gently for a bit then pick them up. Its weird but as soon as my hand is on their ears they stop dead-not sure if this works on all rabbits but might be worth giving it a try


we have him sort of a box type thing with a door, and he runs into it .


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> we have him sort of a box type thing with a door, and he runs into it .


Ah I see! So he must be like completely free-range then? Sounds like heaven for a rabbit!


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Ah I see! So he must be like completely free-range then? Sounds like heaven for a rabbit!


well i try but when im out he goes in his run and he seems pretty bored in there any ideas on toys that i can find around the house?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

toilet roll middles
plastic plant pots
treat balls with food pellets in
handing veg from places
tubes to hide in
rattly cat balls 
a friend...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I stuff toilet roll tubes with hay which my rabbits seem to love and Sugar has a ball that has a hole in that you fill with threats so as he rolls it along treats pop out (although he learned that if he picks it up and shakes it they all come out at once!)

Mine also love tunnels and i've got a good waterproof one which is great for outdoors as you can just hose it down when it gets mucky.

I also made little wodden tables at different heights which they used to hop on and off and hide under

-x-


----------

